# eigenartige probleme bei Asus G2S



## Mr.Savage (27. September 2010)

hallo, habe vorgangenen wochenende günsig ein asus g2s (1gb ram/320gb wd platte) geschossen und ist freitag gekommen. aber nun habe ich 3 kleine probleme, wo vllt. der ein oder andere einen rat hat.

1. ich hatte das nb komplett zerlegt zum reinigen und wieder zusammengebaut, aber sobald ich alle schrauben anziehe gehen die maustasten am touchpad nicht mehr, kenn das einer? (zur zeit habe ich alle schrauben locker, da geht das  )

2.der vorbesitzer hatte mir nur einen gigabyte ram drinne gelassen (hynix 1gb 2rx8 pc2-5300s-555-12).
in meinem alten nb habe ich 3gb ram (samsung 1gb 2rx16 pc2-5300s-555-12-A3/samsung 2gb 2rx8 pc2-5300s-555-12-e3).

ich nicht dumm, hauste doch die 3gb ins asus g2s aber haha...denkste, im win vista drückt der mich beim ram 0,3 punkte hoch und aber im benchmark (2003) habe ich knapp 800 punkte weniger??? kann mir einer sagen was da los ist???

3.mein hauptproblem!!!
als ich vorgestern alle treiber installiert habe und neu gestartet habe ruckt der schon beim os laden, dann wenn ich auf dem desktop bin friert das bild immer wieder kurz ein, ALLERDINGS im abgesicherten modus und unter linux läuft alles wunder bar!?!?!

muss noch dazu sagen das wenn ich den danne eins zwei mal aus/an mache gehts wieder wie normal, kennt einer das problem bzw. hat nen rat?

es wäre schön wenn ich die probleme alle gelöst bekomme da mir das book eigendlich sehr gut gefällt von optik sowie leistung


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

1) keine Ahnung. Vlt mal alle Schrauben raus, ob die unterschiedlich lang sind - dann haste an einer Stelle halt fälschlicherweise eine lange, wo eine kurze hingehört.

2) der Vista Leistungindex ist für den Arsch, eine bench von vor 7 Jahren sowieso   die 800 Punkte sind dann sicher auch unter 2-3% Unterschied, das liegt im Zufallsbereich.

3) Grafiktreiber besorgt? Welche Graka isses? Wpher hast Du die Treiber?


----------



## Mr.Savage (28. September 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

1.problem gelöst, hatte sich das kabel von den boxen verschoben

2.naja hatte den test mehrmals gemacht und hatte immer das gleiche ergebnis, das der einfach mit 1gb schneller arbeitet als wie mit 3gb

3.graka ist eine 8600m gt, grakatreiber sind neu, 

ps: "Wpher hast Du die Treiber" was für treiber?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

Eine 7 Jahre Benchmark sagt aber eben nix aus. Damals war man noch weit weg von 3-4GB, d.h. eine so alte Bench profitiert überhaupt nicht von 3GB, daher kann es auch keinen meßbaren Vorteil geben, und bei Grafikbenches allgmein isses eh nicht so wichitg, wieviel RAM man hat. Esgibt aber genug Spiele, die mit nur 1-2GB beweisbar schlechter laufen als mit 3-4GB, selbst wenn man die beste CPU und GRaka hat.


ich meinte die Grafiktreiber für die 8600m - warst Du bei nvidia.de ? => Willkommen bei NVIDIA - dem weltweiten Marktführer für Visual-Computing-Technologien zu den Treiberdownloads, nimm die für Gforce 8*M* Serie. Ich hab die gleiche Graka in meinem Notebook, und vor dem Installieren des Treibers ruckelte es auch wie wild unter windows. 

Wenn das trotzdem hakt, dann geh auf die website des Notebooksherstellers und lad dessen Grafiktreiber runter. manchmal sind die Karten leicht modifiziert, dann sollte man die vom Notebookhersteller nehmen.


----------



## Mr.Savage (29. September 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

hmm...muss mal schauen da der sich sowieso grade selber zerstört hatte^^
(vista down, geht garnichts mehr)

treiber sind schon die richtigen, könnt es vllt. damit zusammenhängen das der nur 1gb ram hat und das vllt. im vista zu wenig ist da das ziehmlich hungrig ist?

gruß Stephan


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

1GB ist auf jeden Fall sehr wenig, aber ich dachte, Du hättest jetzt 3GB ? ^^


----------



## Mr.Savage (30. September 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

ne, hatte ja wieder zurück gerüstet da der weniger punkte hatte 

muss mal sehen, werde nachher nochmal bei null anfangen aber mit 3gb, aber ich kann mir das eigendlich net vorstellen, weil der fehler ja nur wenn dann bei den 1. und 2. start passiert wenn der dann 2 oder 3 mal neu gestartet wurde geht der ja problemlos...

ich hatte halt immer ihrgendeinen treiber in verdacht, weil der ja im linux und im abgesicherten modus problemlos läuft, denkst du immernoch trotzdem ram?


----------



## Mr.Savage (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

so also vista nochmal neu aufgesetzt und naja ich weis nochnicht sorichtig...

läuft nun zwar mit den 3gb ram und läuft auch bissel schneller, aber gestern hatte ich ihn updats runter laden lassen, danne hatte er sich ihrgendwann aufgehangen und aufeinmal was das ruckeln wieder da, also habe ich ihn wider zurück gesetzt.

nun ist mir aufgefallen das der wenn man den nach längerer zeit startet sich immer nach ca. einer viertel stunde aufhängt und danach aber wieder top läuft, hat nochwer eine idee?

(ps:an taktraten oder spannung wurde nichts geändert, das einzige was ich verwende ist das stromspaarprog von asus)


----------



## Mr.Savage (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

update!

also bei windowsupdates hängt der sich immer wieder auf und wenn ein paar davon installiert sind ruckt der halt wie beschrieben.

also habe ich updates deaktiviert, bringt mir ja nichts...

ansonsten hängt der sich trotzdem nach ca. 5-10min auf wenn ich den aus hatte. aber wenn ich danne neu gestartet habe läuft der ohne probleme der ist jetzt schon seit gut 12stunden an, eine stunde prime95 ohne probleme (auch mal jeden sparmodus durchgeklickt, nie instabil!) danach lieft der ca. 5 stunden im idle ohne probleme (ok, bin davor eingeschlafen^^) und jetzt seit 4 stunden im kompletten stabilitätstest von ntune (geht noch 2 stunden!)

also profis, nun lasst mal nen spruch...


gruß Stephan


----------



## Mr.Savage (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

hat keine ne idee?


----------



## Mr.Savage (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

so leute, habe nun letztens das problem gefunden, es sind die grakatreiber (linux hat mich drauf gebracht!)

so nun habe ich mal verschiedene treiber für die 8600m gt probiert (standart asus und nv den neusten) aber keiner funzt, immerwieder kommt das gleiche problem.

ist da was defekt oder habe ich garkeine 8600m gt (vllt. hat der vorgänger den mal zu asus geschickt und da wurde etwas geändert oder so...) wo kann ich da genau nachsehen welche karte ich habe?(den ohne treiber sagt mir nicht mal gpu-z was ich habe...)


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: eigenartike probleme bei Asus G2S*

Versuch mal GPU-Z. Was für eine genaue Modellbezeichnung steht denn da? idR ist ja unter dem Notebook ein genauerer Code.


----------



## Mr.Savage (17. Oktober 2010)

auch bei gpu-z steht nichts genaues da, habe jetzt von nv mal automatisch nen treiber suchen lassen und installiert, mal schauen obs nun geht...aber denke eher nicht...


----------

